# Hello From North Texas



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all! Just purchased a 2005 21RS about a 5 weeks ago and have already managed 3 campouts. We upgraded from a popup camper and it has really re-ignited our love for camping. This camper has quite a few gadgets that our previous popup did not have, so I'm still learning about some of the features. I've already done a couple of mods such as adding an LCD TV with swing-out arm bracket and have replaced both leaky kitchen and bathroom faucets with much nicer faucets I picked up from Lowes. I know they are extra added weight, but I just didn't want to put back in plastic faucets. I must say though, the kitchen faucet replacement was &$%&#!







I ended up having to remove the outdoor sink and stove in order to reach one of the connections. Glad that is over! I also ordered a set of Maxxair vent covers which I haven't had a chance to install yet. My next project is to rewire the cable to make it satellite ready as I learned this weekend that it wouldn't work with my Dish Network because it was going through the antenna signal booster.

At any rate, I am thrilled to have found this forum today. I'm not the handiest of people, but I can usually follow instructions.







I've already been through the first 30 pages in the mods forum and have seen a few I would like to someday implement.

One final silly question - those of you with a 21RS....what is your trashcan solution in the kitchen?!?

tex


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

tex_toby said:


> Hello all! Just purchased a 2005 21RS about a 5 weeks ago and have already managed 3 campouts. We upgraded from a popup camper and it has really re-ignited our love for camping. This camper has quite a few gadgets that our previous popup did not have, so I'm still learning about some of the features. I've already done a couple of mods such as adding an LCD TV with swing-out arm bracket and have replaced both leaky kitchen and bathroom faucets with much nicer faucets I picked up from Lowes. I know they are extra added weight, but I just didn't want to put back in plastic faucets. I must say though, the kitchen faucet replacement was &$%&#!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not figured out a great trash can solution as of yet. For now we use a small bathroom trash can in the corner next to fridge. It does not block air vent under fridge as it is tapered. So far it has not been in the way.

I also keep a large trash can just outside the door in front of camper so I can empty it when needed.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Won't the Dish Nework dish work with the antenna booster turned off as regular cable will?


----------



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

gzaleski said:


> Won't the Dish Nework dish work with the antenna booster turned off as regular cable will?


Unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and welcome Fellow Texan!

What part of North Texas are you in? We are just south of Dallas down near Waxahachie.

We are on our second Outback, first was a travel trailer and now we are in a fifth wheel. If you ever have any questions feel free to holler. Would love to lend a helping hand!

Bryan


----------



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello Bryan - thanks for the welcome. We are in Sherman, Texas approx. 60 mi north of Dallas near the Oklahoma border (Lake Texoma area).

tex


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Tex, 
Congratulations on your 21RS purchase! We purchased a 2005 21 RS in March and I started doing the Mod thing. I removed the TV cabinet and put in a swing arm TV as my first mod! I then put a drawer in where the tilt out drawer is. I put heat in the bathroom and I replaced the cable to the tow vehicle and also the 30 amp power cord. This cost about $100 and really made the trailer seem newer. I put a Fantastic fan in the vent over the sink. That is a really great thing to do. (If it ever cools off down there!) After my wife kept blowing the circuit breakers using the electric water heater with the AC turned on, I put in a double pole double throw switch so I could operate the water heater either from the trailer wiring or from an extension cord plugged into a separate 20 amp outlet generally available at campgrounds. That worked out great last weekend. We like running the water heater off electricity because it is cheap and quiet and we can't remember to turn the heater off if we want to use the microwave and even worse, we can't remember to turn it back on.

Now the reason I am telling you about all this is so that you will realize the trash can solution my wife came up with is not because of a lack of willingness to modify. (I forgot to mention I also took out the upper bunk because we are empty nesters and wanted room for a wicker storage cabinet we use as a dresser.) Here's her solution, based on 25 years of tent camping: Hang a small plastic grocery bag from the knob on the closet near the door. It is up off the ground, doesn't take floor space, when full she ties the handles and chucks it out the door and hangs another one.
At the end of the day, we gather these and take to the containers or put them out for pick up. We used to hang a trash bag on a tree with a bungy cord when we tent camped. The bag hanging on the closet knob is at arm level, doesn't spill, and is out of the way of pets and kids. I hope you enjoy your new camper as much as we enjoy ours. We feel like we are in heaven. I had a 19 foot Gulf Stream "Conquest" that had no slide out prior to this camper, and there is no comparison. The slide out makes a world of difference. (And so does Pantries, Closets, Linen closets, sofa, etc.)

Rowland


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Texas Friends said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and welcome Fellow Texan!
> 
> What part of North Texas are you in? We are just south of Dallas down near Waxahachie.
> 
> ...


Hello Brayn, I just ordered a 2012 Outback Sydney Edition 325FRE. I will arrive in Katy, Tx in February 2012, and then we will begin having fun. I see you are from Maypearl, we are from Ennis, so hello neighbor. I am sure I will have some questions when the trailer arrives, I will also be towing with a Ford Superduty.

David


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

David,

Hello there neighbor! Welcome to Outbackers and Congratulations on the new trailer! You are gonna love it! 
Is this your first Trailer/5th wheel? We have also have a 5th wheel, a bunkhouse version. (its our second Outback, we outgrew our first travel trailer and moved up in size!)

Be sure and download a copy of the PDI (pre-delivery Inspection) Form before you go to Houston to pick it up. And heed the warnings about allowing lots of time, dress comfortable, take of notes, lots of pictures, and ask lots or questions!

And once you are home if you have any other questions feel free to holler! We would love to come see it too!!!!

Welcome and Congrats!
Bryan


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Texas Friends said:


> David,
> 
> Hello there neighbor! Welcome to Outbackers and Congratulations on the new trailer! You are gonna love it!
> Is this your first Trailer/5th wheel? We have also have a 5th wheel, a bunkhouse version. (its our second Outback, we outgrew our first travel trailer and moved up in size!)
> ...


This is our first RV, and my first diesel truck. I think the 2012 Ford F-350 CC 6.7L will help though, it has added braking and sway control, plus Hill assist. I have PDI, and I also have family in Katy that will assist in the inspection, and they are picky. I will hollor when we get back with the 325FRE.

Thanks,
David


----------

